# Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 2 Touch



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I just treated myself to a Christmas/ tax return present of the above mentioned unit, and was wondering if anyone that has the same unit, or other Gen 2 Touch units, has any tips they can offer as far as things that may help with transducer installation, screen set up, best speed for using structure scan, side to side scan ranges that seem to work best, stuff like that.

Of course now that I've ordered it, winter will finally set in, and I won't be able to get out on the water to play with it for 2 or 3 months. One things for sure, I'll be reading the operation manual a lot.

Also, I've seen a DVD mentioned by a few members that they say really helps in learning to interpret what structure scan is showing. There seems to be a couple of different DVDs out there, so if anyone that has one can turn me on to the best one, it would be a great help.

Anything you guys or gals can share will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Lance Valentines, Walleye 101 store has his vids which are some of the best for Lowrance units.


----------



## Hotfishinrod (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a Gen 2 9Inch. YouTube has tons of videos, from installing to setting it up, to using it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies Overwatchmike and Hotfishinrod. Lance Valentine was the name I was trying to remember concerning the videos, thanks for posting that.

And yeah, I've watching a lot of Youtube videos, and I'm sure they're going to be very helpful once I receive the unit. The number of options available are amazing. 

Just like learning any depth finder, it's going to take some time on the water to uncover it's true potential. 

The one thing I haven't seen mentioned in the videos I've watched thus far deals with side scanning ranges as they relate to water depth. I know water depth is going to determine how far to the sides I'll be able to scan. I was just curious if anyone could share an idea of what I can expect.

For instance, if I were in 5' of water how far can I expect to be able to scan to the sides? 15' to each side of the boat? More than 15'? Less than 15'?

Thanks for any further replies.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Thanks for the replies Overwatchmike and Hotfishinrod. Lance Valentine was the name I was trying to remember concerning the videos, thanks for posting that.
> 
> And yeah, I've watching a lot of Youtube videos, and I'm sure they're going to be very helpful once I receive the unit. The number of options available are amazing.
> 
> ...





Bassbme said:


> Thanks for the replies Overwatchmike and Hotfishinrod. Lance Valentine was the name I was trying to remember concerning the videos, thanks for posting that.
> 
> And yeah, I've watching a lot of Youtube videos, and I'm sure they're going to be very helpful once I receive the unit. The number of options available are amazing.
> 
> ...


here is a chart from lowrance. speed is slow anything from trolling to 4 to 6 mph.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

rockytop said:


> here is a chart from lowrance. speed is slow anything from trolling to 4 to 6 mph.
> View attachment 199846


Rockytop, thanks a ton for posting that chart. it is exactly what I was looking for in regards to depth and bottom coverage. Thank you VERY much. I love how it breaks it down into the two different operating frequencies as well. 

That's something I wouldn't have thought to be that much different in shallow water. But it's definitely enough to make a difference. 

Thanks again !!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

ive got the hds 7 touch. do the software updates. I love my unit I'm considering getting a 2nd unit!! youtube has a lot of info but best is while your fishing!! ENJOY!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply beetlebailey, I had definitely planned on checking the current version software and then doing any updates that may be needed. 

I spent quite a bit of my day yesterday watching more Youtube videos about the Gen 2 Touch units. The capability of the units is amazing. It will definitely take some time on the water with it to realize it's full potential. And boy is it loaded with potential.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I went with the Dr. Sonar series DVDs. Wealth of info there. I was surprised how much I learned from the sonar DVD which helps you interpret what you are seeing on the sonar screen.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I bought an HDS9 Gen3 last spring and I'm still learning things about it even now. The one that always gets me is where to find the brightness adjustment. Sounds simple enough but always gives me a senior moment episode and I'm only 41..... Enjoy it!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

You may get a trip in with it, the way this season is (still) going.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike C, I saw some videos on Youtube by Dr Sonar, they were pretty good. I'm leaning towards getting and will probably buy the one specific to the Gen 2 Touch units. Should really help accelerate my learning curve as far as navigating the various menus, and hopefully answer some of the questions I'll have about interpreting Structure Scan. 

You mentioned that you got the one about interpreting sonar. If I may ask ...... how much does that video discuss interpreting structure scan? Because really that's the only thing I'd be interested in. I don't have any problems interpreting what I'm seeing on regular 2D sonar, and I doubt that down imaging is all that tough to decipher.

In fact, since the new unit is going to be my console unit, once the "this is pretty cool" factor has worn off, I doubt that I'll even use it when not in conjunction with side imaging. 

Overwatchmike, what you're saying is exactly the reason I want to get the Dr Sonar video that is specific to the Gen 2 Touch units. I want to be able to hit the ground running as far as operating the unit goes. The interpreting Structure Scan images will come with time on the water. 

And Tomb ....... I sure hope you're right. I've love to get some time on the water with this thing before fishing season starts. My first tournament is pretty early in the year. I'd hate for my first time on the water be using just the 2D display.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh there is one more thing I'm wondering about, and that is mapping cards. The unit has Insight maps built in. Are they decent maps?

My current console unit is a Lowrance LMS 522CI and I have a HopSpots card in it. To be honest the maps aren't accurate at all. In fact that are so inaccurate that I initialized the unit again when I installed the card, just to be sure it wasn't the unit reading the wrong satellites.

When fishing Lake Milton if I'm fishing shallow, it actually shows my boat position as being up on shore. No big deal really. Just something that shouldn't be. lol

I've been looking at the Navionics Hot Maps Platinum and Premium cards, and checking out some of the actual maps for some of the area lakes. Based on the lakes I looked at, they aren't very accurate either. At least not when it comes to contour lines, or even some land features.

For instance, on the Lake Milton map it shows an island that isn't there. I could understand if the map showed an island that was actually a hump that topped out extremely shallow, but in this case, it's a hump that tops out at 7' when the lake is at full pool.

On the Mosquito map they show a creek channel running along the top of a point. I've never seen a creek that ran along a top of a point. lol Even more interesting is, it's a point that isn't even there.

I just don't want to waste money on an add on map card, if the Insight maps that come pre loaded in the unit are at least decent.

Thanks again to everyone that has responded, and to anyone that may still respond. Your suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Sonar video's are another good source of information, but the Lance Valentine series is more in depth and easier to understand, imo. 

On the map chip, Navonics are great, but we live in Ohio. If we lived in Minnesota, Wisconsin, and such, we'd have details down to the foot contours. Just doesn't seem to happen here. I'm picking up either the Platinum or Premier for mine this spring.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Overwatchmike said:


> Dr. Sonar video's are another good source of information, but the Lance Valentine series is more in depth and easier to understand, imo.
> 
> On the map chip, Navonics are great, but we live in Ohio. If we lived in Minnesota, Wisconsin, and such, we'd have details down to the foot contours. Just doesn't seem to happen here. I'm picking up either the Platinum or Premier for mine this spring.


I got the platinum for mine, no complaints!


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

For the 1ft contour you need a Platinium or a Navionics+ and by the way the Hotmap Premium is not on the market anymore
You can view the 1ft contour on the webapp:
http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#@5&key=ueyjGh`ggN
To be able to see the ift (sonarchart) you zoom in until the blue button on the bottom left corner is active then you click on it and you will get the 1ft.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

rockytop said:


> here is a chart from lowrance. speed is slow anything from trolling to 4 to 6 mph.
> View attachment 199846


How can you downscan 21ft in 15ft of water?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Paul Mac said:


> How can you downscan 21ft in 15ft of water?


The down scan numbers on that chart are for the total width of the down scan beam at the listed depth.

Down scan isn't like standard 2D sonar in that down scan shows a slice of the water and lake bottom, instead of a round circle of the water column, and lake bottom. In 15' of water, down can show you an object that is 10 1/2' to either side of the transducer, whereas 2D sonar running at 200 kHz with a pretty much standard 20 degree cone angle, can only show something that is 2 1/2' from the center of the cone.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Go to Bass Boat Central and there is a forum dedicated to Lowrance Sonar and another one dedicated to Structure scan interpretation. Installation instructions by the thousands and lots of sponsor links for needed items.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> The down scan numbers on that chart are for the total width of the down scan beam at the listed depth.
> 
> Down scan isn't like standard 2D sonar in that down scan shows a slice of the water and lake bottom, instead of a round circle of the water column, and lake bottom. In 15' of water, down can show you an object that is 10 1/2' to either side of the transducer, whereas 2D sonar running at 200 kHz with a pretty much standard 20 degree cone angle, can only show something that is 2 1/2' from the center of the cone.


I understand side scan with down. But how can 455kz show 21ft DOWN IN 15ft of water?


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Bassbeme said:

"You mentioned that you got the one about interpreting sonar. If I may ask ...... how much does that video discuss interpreting structure scan? Because really that's the only thing I'd be interested in. I don't have any problems interpreting what I'm seeing on regular 2D sonar, and I doubt that down imaging is all that tough to decipher."


Dr. Sonar's video on sonar does not does cover Structure Scan at all, if I remember correctly, but I was shocked at what I was misinterpreting and not understanding correctly on the sonar screen when I played that video. you're right, though, downscan will clear up a lot of the confusion. Some things like thermocline and bottom color for hardness/softness, i.e., blue/red/green are covered quite well. There's a bunch of other stuff and for the price of admission it is worth watching every late winter IMHO.

There are a lot of reasons for false readings with all GPS units. Insight is good and has some interesting info on larger lakes but the depth contours leave a little to be desired. I like the Navionics Platinum in tandem with Insight. If you go with a Navionics Hotmaps Platinum chip, turn on fish'n'chips in the menu/chart options/view/Fish 'N Chip for one-foot contours, even at Milton and other non-HD lakes and also Erie using SonarCharts.

One other thing, in my opinion Sidescan is way overrated. I almost never use it anymore, just downscan and sonar, but I'm not looking for fish, just mostly structure, but that's just me and I didn't get on Erie like I wanted to this year. I probably would have searched for fish there more.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Lance Valentines did does cover side scan and how to tell what the screen is showing... In detail too.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Paul Mac said:


> I understand side scan with down. But how can 455kz show 21ft DOWN IN 15ft of water?


It's not showing 21' down in 15' of water, and it would be impossible to do so. It's showing a 21' wide section of the bottom in 15' of water. 

As I said in my reply to you. The chart numbers are for bottom "coverage" in 15' of water, not water depth. Width not depth. 

For me personally, once I get over the "this is cool" aspect of a purely down scan image, it will be a search tool because of the added bottom coverage you get from using it. It's certainly not the precision instrument that 2D sonar is.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

MikeC , I haven't purchased the video yet, but when I do I'll be sure to post my impressions of it.

Like you, the only reason I am interested in getting video is in hopes that it will help me make sense of what I'm looking at on structure scan.

I do find it interesting that you say that structure scan is over rated, because (and I haven't even played with the unit in simulation mode yet) I see a lot of potential in it. Especially the structure map feature. If structure map works like I hope it does, it is a definite game changer.

I can understand you using down scan and 2D sonar in conjunction, because of down scans expanded bottom coverage. But, with that expanded coverage comes less precision. If you use down scan and 2D at the same time, I'm certain that you've seen things on down scan that you haven't seen on your 2D display at the same time. As I said in an above reply to Paul Mac. I can see down scan as a great search tool.

As far as the info you provided on the Navionics chips. Thank you very much for that. I'm pretty leery of those chips as far as their accuracy concerning contour lines go. Right now I plan on just using the built in Insight maps coupled with a blank SD card that I can save structure map files on.

And Overwatchmike, thanks for that post about Lance Valentines videos.

I'm actually glad you guys brought them up, because I had forgotten about ordering them. I've been busy ordering Ram mounts and extra power cords for my sonar units, and wire and a 6 circuit fuse panel to clean up the wiring in my battery compartment. Oh, and of course starting to stock up on line and replenishing my soft plastics stock. lol


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Bassbeme,

These units are very battery intensive. I went to a dedicated battery for my electronics and am very happy with it. I was blanking the screen and restarting the GPS when I was hooked to my starting battery. You'll know whether you need to do that almost immediately, LOL.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Bassbme,

If memory serves me correctly, Ravenna Marine is having a seminar with Lance Valentine January 30th and 31st. There was still openings for both days and the cost is $50.... Check into it!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

MikeC, thanks for that heads up. I'm sure I would have been having a serious wtf moment without that tip. lol You know I was wondering how those units are on your batteries. I use a deep cycle battery as my starting battery, so that may help me a little bit. But I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for battery consumption. I hope I don't need to dedicate a battery just to it because I don't really have room in that part of my battery compartment for another battery. May have to just get a bigger battery instead.

Again thanks for the heads up.

Overwatchmike, Thank you for that heads up on the Lance Valentine seminar, I'm definitely going to check into that. Although at $50 a head I'm hoping they send you home with one of his videos. Or at least feed you well. lol 

Thanks again you guys. VERY much appreciated.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> You know I was wondering how those units are on your batteries. I use a deep cycle battery as my starting battery...


One thing I'd like to add about wiring for the HDS units...
I added my 1st HDS 8 w/LSS1in March 2011. I wired it directly to my fuse box at the console which ran off the starting battery, I had zero issues. I liked the unit so much I added a HDS7 in Dec of the same year at the console. Everything worked fine at 1st but as time went on I noticed the 8 would sometimes shut off when I started the outboard. The frequency seemed to increase if I used my live well all day also. After a while I was convinced that it was because my battery was a few years old and just needed to be replaced. Inwardly however I wasn't totally convinced because I never had a problem starting the outboard motor. I did change that battery but it didn't fix the problem. Now I was convinced it had to be a bad connection or loose wire so I went over everything and it didn't help.
I almost added a designated battery but like most I just didn't have the space and I really didn't want to add any more weight. I know HDS units do not like any current drop so what finally fixed the problem was I added 2 lengths length of 10 ga (red/black) wire from the starting battery directly to the units themselves. With this set up I have to use the inline fuses but it's no big deal. I ran the new wires from the battery to the console and hooked up the LSS1 & the 8, from there I also ran new wire to the 7 on the bow. I did this last March before my Ky Lake and I fish 1 or 2 times per week and in the last year I've haven't had any problems since the upgrade.

I hope this helps someone if you have any problems.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> Thanks for the replies Overwatchmike and Hotfishinrod. Lance Valentine was the name I was trying to remember concerning the videos, thanks for posting that.
> 
> And yeah, I've watching a lot of Youtube videos, and I'm sure they're going to be very helpful once I receive the unit. The number of options available are amazing.
> 
> ...


Heads up.... I saw and spoke with Lance Valentine this past Saturday at Vic's and he told me that in the near future they will be introducing a whole DVD to structure scan and side scan. Also will have info on the brand new total scab. I was able to see the demo mode of this and all I can say is that it's going to be a game changer. Of course this will be after learning everything, the Lowrance guy made it look to easy.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> One thing I'd like to add about wiring for the HDS units...
> I added my 1st HDS 8 w/LSS1in March 2011. I wired it directly to my fuse box at the console which ran off the starting battery, I had zero issues. I liked the unit so much I added a HDS7 in Dec of the same year at the console. Everything worked fine at 1st but as time went on I noticed the 8 would sometimes shut off when I started the outboard. The frequency seemed to increase if I used my live well all day also. After a while I was convinced that it was because my battery was a few years old and just needed to be replaced. Inwardly however I wasn't totally convinced because I never had a problem starting the outboard motor. I did change that battery but it didn't fix the problem. Now I was convinced it had to be a bad connection or loose wire so I went over everything and it didn't help.
> I almost added a designated battery but like most I just didn't have the space and I really didn't want to add any more weight. I know HDS units do not like any current drop so what finally fixed the problem was I added 2 lengths length of 10 ga (red/black) wire from the starting battery directly to the units themselves. With this set up I have to use the inline fuses but it's no big deal. I ran the new wires from the battery to the console and hooked up the LSS1 & the 8, from there I also ran new wire to the 7 on the bow. I did this last March before my Ky Lake and I fish 1 or 2 times per week and in the last year I've haven't had any problems since the upgrade.
> 
> I hope this helps someone if you have any problems.


Crappiedude, thanks for the post. Since they're computers, it makes sense that the units don't like current drop.I know I sometimes get a current flicker in my house, and if I'm on the computer at the time, it sometimes reboots as a result.

As of now only one of my units will be an HDS, so I may not run into the same problem. But if I do I'll definitely put this tip to good use.

Thanks again


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Overwatchmike said:


> Heads up.... I saw and spoke with Lance Valentine this past Saturday at Vic's and he told me that in the near future they will be introducing a whole DVD to structure scan and side scan. Also will have info on the brand new total scab. I was able to see the demo mode of this and all I can say is that it's going to be a game changer. Of course this will be after learning everything, the Lowrance guy made it look to easy.


Overwatchmike, thanks for the post. Was Vics spring show this past weekend? If so, I wish I would have known. Dang.

Anyhow ...... I ended up getting a DVD on structure scan and side scan through Lowrance's web site. It's a Doc Sonar DVD that I didn't see listed on his web site. If it's there, I didn't see it. Be that as it may, I think the DVD is going to be a big help when I finally get the unit out on the water. At least now I'll have seen and heard explanations of what I'm seeing. I know it gave me a new outlook on what down scan can do, that 2D sonar can't. It will never completely replace 2D sonar for me, but I definitely think more of down scan than I did before. 

And what is total scan? Heck I'm salivating over the possibilities of structure map. Now they have something new? lol


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry, it's actually called 3D structurescan. 

This past weekend was the Walleye wisdom seminar put on by the Zart's and others. I found out last minute that Lance was coming to the seminar.

I'm going to send you a pm....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> As of now only one of my units will be an HDS, so I may not run into the same problem. But if I do I'll definitely put this tip to good use.
> Thanks again


More than likely you won't have any problems. I just saw a pervious post mentioning adding the 2nd battery so I chimed in. It actually took adding that 2nd HDS unit before I had any problems.
Good luck with the HDS set-up I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

FWIW...I also find the side scan my least used option. I couldn't live with out the GPS.


----------

